# I think i have been hacked HELP!!!



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is able to help me out.
I am concerned my PC & laptop have been hacked especially my PC.
Each time i am on the internet i feel like someone is using my computer at the same time plus each time i start my PC, my desktop screen is smaller & my icons have been moved around.
When i download it takes forever for a 1/2hr show to download.

How can i find out if i have been hacked?


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

The best thing to do is update your antivrus and run malwarebytes or something like that and tdsskiller. If all of these are good then you should have no problems.


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry im not that computer literate tdsskiller??? I have run antivirus & found 10 of them but it's like someone still has access to my computer


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

Here are two programs that will malware and rootkits regular Anti Viruses will not.

I would intall/run both of these

*< Link removed by moderator - ETAF >*

What Anti Virus are you using?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

EDIT

following flavallee post #7 - i have removed the link to avoid any damage to OP machine



> *pctechguru*


Just in case, you decide to offer further malware/virus advice and programs to run

we have a policy here that only members with a shield are able to offer any malware advice on this forum.

if you would like to qualify for inclusion into that group of members please have a read here

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Become_Authorized_for_Malware_Removal

Please re-review the rules you recently signed up for


> Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. If you'd like to participate in a training program, please contact a Moderator or see this article.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

pctechguru said:


> The best thing to do is update your antivrus and run malwarebytes or something like that and *tdsskiller*. If all of these are good then you should have no problems.


*Kaspersky TDSSKiller* should only be used here under the guidance of a trained gold/blue shield removal specialist.

Using it improperly can result in additional computer issues and a lost internet connection.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my log for my PC.
I can't open my firewall & the same trojan's keep coming up even though they get removed constantly.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:59:17 PM, on 5/8/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\MobileBroadband.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\JMRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWCU] "C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe" -nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileBroadband] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\MobileBroadband.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-unins...RisxLVNUMTBGQVBQKzE"&"prod=90"&"ver=10.0.1392
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1313460880375
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: TP-LINK Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Broadband Service (VmbService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
--
End of file - 9383 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis.

Click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in about 30 - 60 seconds, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninst..."ver=10.0.1392

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe"

O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')

O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')

O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe*

After you confirm that you selected the correct log entries, click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis, then restart the computer.

-------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis again.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

2 Player Chess
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9.1
Adobe Reader 9.3
Adventures with Chickens
All American Gin Rummy
ASUS Enhanced Display Driver
Balloon Pop Special Edition
Bejeweled 3
BitTorrent
Black Jack Fever Special Edition
Bonkerz
Boppin v2.0.5
Castle Camelot
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.2.336
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Disc2Phone
Dominion
DVD Shrink 3.2
eGames Collector's Edition
Game Chest
getPlus(R) for Adobe
Gigabyte Raid Configurer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Great Pyramid
Gumball Machine Special Edition
Happyland Adventures - Xmas Edition v1.3
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
High Roller
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2158563)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2443685)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
Internet Board Games for 2
Internet Explorer (Enable DEP)
Java(TM) 6 Update 29
Lexicon Special Edition
MahJongg Game of Four Winds SE
MahJongg Master Special Edition
Marvell Miniport Driver
Memory Match
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656353)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2656370)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.9
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
MSVC90_x86
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver
Nokia PC Suite
Nokia PC Suite
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenMG AAC Add-on Module 1.0.00
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.5-06-05-12-01
OpenMG Secure Module 4.5.01
PC Connectivity Solution
PCI SoftV92 Modem
PDF Manual NW-S200 Series
PeerBlock 1.1 (r518)
Penny's Arcade
Pro Backgammon
QuickTime
RahJongg- The Curse of Ra Special Edition
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Renee's Resort Special Edition
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2121546)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2160329)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2259922)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2279986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2286198)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296199)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2436673)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479628)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503658)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2503665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506223)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2511455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2524375)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2555917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981852)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981957)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982802)
Solitaire 25
Solitaire 25 Volume 2
SonicStage 4.0
Space Solitaire
Spades
Strata Poker
TP-LINK Client Installation Program
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2632503)
Update for Windows XP (KB2141007)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2492386)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2607712)
Update for Windows XP (KB2616676)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Vodafone Mobile Broadband Lite
Windows Driver Package - Nokia Modem (02/25/2011 4.7)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia Modem (02/25/2011 7.01.0.9)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia pccsmcfd (08/22/2008 7.0.0.0)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Management Framework Core
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Search 4.0
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Word Skramble


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR* can be uninstalled/removed.

*Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin* needs to be updated to *11*
http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_firefox/

*Adobe Reader 9.1
Adobe Reader 9.3* needs to be updated to *10.1.3*
http://www.filehippo.com/download_adobe_reader/

*BitTorrent* can be uninstalled/removed.

*Java(TM) 6 Update 29* needs to be updated to *1.6.0.31(6 Update 32)*
http://www.filehippo.com/download_jre_32/12197/

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.16.0.1400*(free version) needs to be installed.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free

*SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0.0.1148*(free version) needs to be installed.
http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html

*Windows Search 4.0* needs to be uninstalled/removed.

Note: During the update or install process of these programs, uncheck and opt out to install any extras, such as toolbars, that they offer.

-------------------------------------------------

After the above has been done and the computer restarted, do the following in the order listed.

Do NOT use the computer while each scan is in progress.

-------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the "*Quick Scan*" option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the BitTorrent for downloads. Do I really need to uninstall / remove it?
Is there a reason why I can't access my firewall?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

te3 said:


> I use the BitTorrent for downloads. Do I really need to uninstall / remove it?


What type of downloads, and from what sites?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The only type of Bittorrent downloads I do are Linux DVD edition downloads. Because DVD downloads create too much traffic on their download site, so they opted to do peer to peer. 

I would stay away from places like PirateBay, because it is hackers who seed pirated material, cracks and keygens. And they don't do it for free, they want a piece of your PC. There are hacking tools to embed programs onto program installers, so that the embeded backdoor / botnet client is also installed when you start the installer, and it does so invisibly, and the original program will work fine. Botnet clients can, in turn, fetch and install more hacker stuff. Hacking PCs this way is the easiest way, because people voluntarily run your intended program. And since you need admin rights to run installers, so you will be using an admin account, their botnet client also gains the same admin rights. Once they gain admin rights, it's game over for you. You can install defences and they can uninstall/disable them. This battle can go on for weeks and is usually a no-win situation until you do a clean re-installation of Windows. Your only hope is that somehow you can remove their remote control capability before they realise it.


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

flavallee said:


> What type of downloads, and from what sites?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------


Kickasstorrents.com mp3's & mp4's (dj mixes)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Since you're doing torrent downloading, you can expect your computer to get infested with malware, spyware, etc. on a regular basis.

The startup load could use some trimming down, but that's not going to resolve your issues from using torrents.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.05.13.04
Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
user :: USER-333F2C33BF [administrator]
5/14/2012 1:11:36 PM
mbam-log-2012-05-14 (13-11-36).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 199464
Time elapsed: 8 minute(s), 33 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 05/14/2012 at 01:04 PM
Application Version : 5.0.1148
Core Rules Database Version : 8590
Trace Rules Database Version: 6402
Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:09:13
Operating System Information
Windows XP Professional 32-bit, Service Pack 3 (Build 5.01.2600)
Administrator
Memory items scanned : 465
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 28957
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 9617
File threats detected : 42
Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\D0OTKVTQ.txt [ /legolas-media.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\ISR6FKSF.txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\RZ4RMWFZ.txt [ /kontera.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\T1J21Q96.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\N8RK7QQS.txt [ /at.atwola.com ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\2NL3XXV2.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\JH12JBEU.txt [ /mm.chitika.net ]
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\ZY7IBC2J.txt [ /chitika.net ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\LOCALSERVICE\Cookies\JC7J2ZWY.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\LOCALSERVICE\Cookies\CGCX90LX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\LOCALSERVICE\Cookies\ZWJLZ6BQ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\LOCALSERVICE\Cookies\O52XBKIS.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\NXQCGZIO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\G11L9IGQ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adsense/support ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\2QJ3P82M.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adsense/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\2JLMGWBI.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\RNJPNDDV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\JTSS0M5J.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\JH7LH637.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\F97SWHQZ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\5X1ND6XK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\V36KWFHE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts/recovery ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\VF1ENHPR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\VD14N7EA.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\MR03R60K.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/track/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\6QRNY24G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/1037915905/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\WI1ZLS4I.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\2HJI6L4N.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\4EUU3ZC1.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\787VFFI0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\A7QHPMF9.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\CZT3DD61.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\L1PC3Y8W.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\VYF2MLBX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\SJK6NOL5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\Q02AFUSP.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\TT0AWVBB.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\0079NBSW.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\6ZMDCN3E.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\XP4HTQ6G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\NETWORKSERVICE\Cookies\5IOAMH8C.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.www.googleadservices.com [ C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\2M5UAV8V.DEFAULT\COOKIES.TXT ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:49:48 PM, on 5/15/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\JMRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWCU] "C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe" -nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileBroadband] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\MobileBroadband.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (User '?')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1313460880375
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: TP-LINK Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Broadband Service (VmbService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
--
End of file - 9203 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's get that bloated startup load trimmed down.

Go to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them there.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

RTHDCPL
skytel
ALCMTR
JMInsIDE
JMRaidSetup
NvCpl
nwiz
NVMcTray
Nerocheck
TWCU
qttask
MobileBroadband
msseces
AdobeARM
jusched
NMBgMonitor
SsAAD
MobileConnect
ctfmon
PCSuite
peerblock
Microsoftoffice


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Why has it taken you almost a month to reply to my last instructions?

A lot could've changed in your computer during that time.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

My monitor broke 
I haven't used my computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your HiJackThis log in post #19 is well over a month old, so I need to see a new log before we work on the startup load.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then copy-and-paste it here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:11:02 PM, on 6/29/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\JMRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWCU] "C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe" -nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileBroadband] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\MobileBroadband.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (User '?')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1340787210187
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: TP-LINK Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Broadband Service (VmbService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
--
End of file - 9332 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Re-read post #20 and follow those instructions so I can compare the current startup list with the one that you submitted in post #21.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

RTHDCPL
skytel
ALCMTR
JMInsIDE
JMRaidSetup
NvCpl
nwiz
NVMcTray
Nerocheck
TWCU
qttask
MobileBroadband
msseces
AdobeARM
jusched
NMBgMonitor
SsAAD
ISUSPM
MobileConnect
ctfmon
PCSuite
peerblock
Microsoftoffice


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*RTHDCPL

Skytel

ALCMTR

NvCpl

nwiz

NVMcTray

Nerocheck

qttask

AdobeARM

jusched

NMBgMonitor

ISUSPM

ctfmon

SUPERAntiSpyware

Microsoft Office*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Exit Without Restart.

Go to Start - Run - *SERVICES.MSC* - OK.

When the services window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on these service entries, one at a time, to open their properties window:

*Adobe Flash Player Update Service

Google Updater Service

Java Quick Starter

NVIDIA Display Driver Service*

Change the "Startup Type" to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done, close the services window and then restart the computer.

When the small "System Configuration Utility" window appears, ignore its message about the computer being in diagnostic/selective startup mode.

Do NOT change it to normal startup mode!!!

Put a checkmark in the lower left of that window BEFORE you click OK to close it.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then copy-and-paste it here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:01:24 PM, on 7/3/2012
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\JM\JMInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\JMRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWCU] "C:\Program Files\TP-LINK\TWCU\TWCU.exe" -nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileBroadband] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\MobileBroadband.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [MobileConnect.EXE] C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-73586283-1897051121-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1340787210187
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: TP-LINK Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Broadband Service (VmbService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Broadband\Bin\VmbService.exe
--
End of file - 7289 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The HiJackThis scan log looks okay.

How is the computer running now?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## suhel (Jul 4, 2012)

I would advice you to get Auslogics BoostSpeed
it will make your computer much faster


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

suhel said:


> I would advice you to get Auslogics BoostSpeed
> it will make your computer much faster


That is BAD advice. :down:

Do NOT install and use any kind of "cleaner/booster/optimizer/tuneup" type utilities, no matter what they claim they can do.

The end result of using these type utilities can be a damaged Windows operating system and broken programs and unexpected error/warning messages and general havoc with a computer.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What you want to do now, if you want to investigate your hack, is to get a hub or a switch that has a mirror port. Then hook up another computer to mirror port and use WireShark or other traffic monitoring software to inspect your network traffic. Another thing to do, instead of traffic monitoring, is to set up Snort. ( which also needs a hub or port mirror feature ) Snort is an intrusion detection system and it inspects network traffic. It has worked well for me before, identifying backdoor traffic comming from my housemate's PC.


----------



## suhel (Jul 4, 2012)

I never knew about this, I never had any issues?


----------



## nickrory (Oct 7, 2011)

If your really worried I would re install the OS and reset your router to factory settings.


----------



## te3 (Dec 11, 2010)

the computer is working better but there are still only just two issues now and that is i cannot open up my firewall is check settings when you click on to it, it just tells you it won't open from an unidentified problem and if you want to change the name of a music or movie file it tells you if you change the file name extension it will become unstable. 

thanks for the help with everything else so far its been extremely helpful.


----------

